# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  استشارة  هااااامه عاااااجله

## NeeNa..zahrani

*السلام عليكم
ارجو ممن لديه الخبره القانونية افادتي في اسرع وقت ممكن..*
*وقائع المشكله كالآتي:*
سجلت عن طريق الانترنت في دورتين تدريبيتين تابعة لشركة تقيم دورات .. مركز الشركه الرئيسي في (دبي)..ولكن الدورتين تقام في مدينة جده في السعودية..

*الدورة الاولى* سجلت بياناتي عن طريق الموقع للشركه فقط ولم ارسل لهم المبلغ واعتذرت عن الحضور قبل يومين من بدء الدورة.*الدورة الثانيه* سجلت بياناتي وارسلت المبلغ وقبل ايام من بدء الدورة الثانيه اتصلو ليخبروني ان الدورة انلغت وتكنسلت..
وخيروني بين استرداد المبلغ وبين التسجيل في دوره اخرى..فاخترت استرداد المبلغ..واخذوا بيانات حسابي ليحولو لي المبلغ..
انتظرت ايام ولم يرسلو شيء..فاتصلت وكلمت المدير فأخبرني انهم لن يعيدوا لي المبلغ والسبب لأنني لم اعتذر عن الدورة الاولى في الوقت المحدد حيث ان *النظام لديهم يقول* بأن من لم يعتذر عن الحضور قبل 6 ايام يفقد حقه في استعادة المبلغ..

*والآن سؤالي:*
هل لهم الحق في ذلك؟بأن يحل مبلغ الدورة الثانية محل مبلغ الدورة الاولى؟؟؟
وكيف اتصرف الان؟

*علما بأن:*

هناك فاتورة يوجد فيها ان المبلغ المدفوع مخصص للدورة الثانية.طريقة دفعي عن طريق الماستركارد وهي ليست باسمي بل باسم شخص اخر
*شكرا لمن يساعدني وله الدعاء من خالص قلبي*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*واضح أن الشركة من الشركات التى تنصب على آحاد الناس عن طريق الانترنت* ...
*لا شأن للدورة الأولى بالدورة التانية والواضح أنه لا يوجد لا دورة أولى ولا ثانية انما هى وسائل احتيالية اتبعوها بالاعلان عن دورات للحصول على مبالغ نقدية من آحاد الناس بدون وجه حق....*
*اذا كان هناك مكاتبات بينك وبين الشركة عن طريق الانترنت بأنك بصدد الاشتراك بالدورة الثانية وابلاغهم لك بتكلفتها وهى طبعا ذات القيمة بالفاتورة المرسلة من فيزا الشخص الآخر ...فهذا لا ينفى كون أن المبلغ النقدى قد تم دفعه لحسابك ...وأن الشركة قد قامت بالنصب على كليكما ...*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*عليكى معاودة الاتصال بالمدير هاتفيا وأبلغيه شفهيها أن كون أن الشركة مقرها بدبى وأنك بالسعودية لن يكون عائلا من اتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية ضدها وضده شخصيا لاقترافة لجريمة النصب عن طريق الانترنت* ...
*وأنك بصدد الابلاغ عن شركته لحصرها ضمن الشركات النصابة بجميع مواقع الانتى سكام anti-Scam وأن هذا من شأنه التأثير على شركته بالغلق فضلا عن أنك ستسلكين جميع السبل القانونية التى يبيحها لك القانون الاماراتى لاتهامه بجريمة النصب عن طريق الانترنت .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*عليكى تحرير محضر اثبات حالة بالواقعة فى قسم الشرطة الذى تتبعينه بالمملكة شارحة به الموضوع تفصيلا وأرفقى به الفاتورة وكذا ارفقى المكاتبات عن طريق الانترنت(اطبعيها اذا كانت محفوظة على جهاز الكمبيوتر خاصتك) ودللى به على أن المبلغ تم دفعه لحسابك واتهمى فيه كلا من الشركة الاماراتية بعد ذكر مقرها وعنوان موقعها بالانترنت وكذا الشركة المستضيفة للدورة بالسعودية وأن كليهما اشتركا فى النصب عليكى باستخدام الوسائل الاحتيالية حيث أعلنت احداهما عن طريق الانترنت بأن هناك دورة مزمع اقامتها فتقدمت لها للاشتراك وقمتى بدفع مبلع نقدى ثم قامتا بالغاء الدورة ورفض رد المبلغ النقدى مرة أخرى ...*
*سيكون اتهامك للشركة الاماراتية بالنصب عليكى واتهامك للشركة المستضيفة للدورة بالسعودية أنها اشتركت بطريق الاتفاق والمساعدة مع الشركة الاماراتية فى النصب عليكى ....*
*مهم جدا تحرير محضر بالواقعة لأنه بعد ذلك ستحصلين على صورة رسمية منه تمهيدا للادعاء ضد الشركة بالامارات بانها اقترفت جريمة النصب ضدك ...* 
*واعلمى المدير فى الاتصال الهاتفى أنك ستحصلين على نقودك مرة أخرى بارادته أو بدونها فضلا عن أنك ستتسببين فى غلق شركته وتكبيده العظيم من الخسائر والتى من ضمنها ادانته فى جريمة النصب وأنك ستحصلين أيضا على تعويض عن ما سببه لك من أضرار مادية وأدبية عن كل يوم تأخرت فيه الشركة فى دفع مستحقاتك المالية والتى استحصلت عليها الشركة بدون وجه حق...*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اعلمينى بالمستجدات* 
*وانشرى عنوان الشركة على الانترنت هنا* 
*خالص تحياتى*

----------

